# Getting Long Duration Jobs/ Condos



## Jhembrook (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

I am busy trying to find condos in need of a large contract, any ideas on the best way to find these associations? I would love to do some roofing, siding, or windows for some large establishments like most of us. 

Also what rates should I expect to get per sq on these large jobs? I am a roofing contractor in Milwaukee WI Check us out!

http://www.EliteImproves.com


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

HOA's and Property management companies!

Get your chit together and hold a sales meeting with them. Introduce yourself, your services, and quality. Most of all follow through and make some money!


----------



## Zatol (Feb 23, 2013)

We have had great success with Property Management companies. The HOA board usually will reach out to their property management companies to solicit bids for their needed projects.

With rentals, (i.e. apartment complexes), it is getting more difficult. They are mostly requiring that you join compliance depot, which is a third party company that verifies your credentials, insurance, etc... There is a cost associated to it and a bit nightmarish it seems when you read some of there reviews from other contractors. Unfortunately, most apartment communities cannot even solicit bids from you until you have become a member of compliance depot.

Thus far, the individually owned condos and townhome communities have not adopted this compliance depot requirement, but I am sure compliance depot is working on it.

Best of luck to you.


----------

